# Seerose aufgetaucht - was nun?



## Duquesa86 (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
gestern als ich von der Arbeit kam, sah mein Teich so ganz anderst aus als normal. Bei genauerer Ansicht, habe ich festgestellt, daß der Eimer in dem die Seerosenwurzel gepflanzt wurde (vor ca. 6 Jahren) aufgetaucht ist. Ich muß dazu sagen, diese Seerose ist sehr groß macht ca. 20 cm große Blätter. Ich hab jetzt noch nichts gemacht, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin wie ich es anstellen soll...
Bin am überlegen, ob ich die ganze Pflanze rausholen soll...Aber dann haben meine Goldis keinen Blätterschutz mehr.

LG
Gabi


----------



## andreas w. (27. Aug. 2014)

Hää - wieso taucht der Eimer nach sechs Jahren einfach auf? wenn das Wurzelpaket von der Rose gesund ist, kann doch der Eimer vom Drumherum nicht einfach aufschwimmen??? Die Seerose ist aber weiterhin funktionierend und auf dem Boden vom Teich - egal wie groß?

 Versteh ich nicht. Wenn die Rose weiterhin intakt ist und du den Schatten haben willst, lass sie drinnen. Beobachte sie, damit die Rose nicht zu groß wird, ansonsten kein Veto.


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Gabi,

kann es sein das die Seerose für den Eimer inzwischen zu groß ist und sich durch die Auftriebswirkung der Schwimmblätter  angehoben hat?
Am einfachsten wird es wohl, wenn du sie rausnimmst und teilst, dann kann sie im nächsten Jahr sich wieder schön ausbreiten.

LG René


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Aug. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Gabi,
> 
> kann es sein das die Seerose für den Eimer inzwischen zu groß ist und sich durch die Auftriebswirkung der Schwimmblätter  angehoben hat?
> Am einfachsten wird es wohl, wenn du sie rausnimmst und teilst, dann kann sie im nächsten Jahr sich wieder schön ausbreiten.
> ...


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Aug. 2014)

Hm, so wie es aussieht ist die Wurzel noch im Eimer. Sie war in 1,30 m Tiefe. Dieses Jahr hat sie richtig große Blätter bekommen und viel geblüht. Der ganze Teich ist fast voller Blätter.
Ich kann das nicht verstehen nach all den Jahren.. morgen mach ich mal Fotos. Jetzt ist auch der ganze Teich verdreckt. Zu Hülf.... ich dachte, daß die Wurzeln von den großen Seerosen ganz schön schwer wären.... wie kann die einfach nach oben kommen ???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2014)

Hi Gabi,

so was kommt bei "getopften" Seerosen öfters vor. Je alter die Seerose, desto massiger wird das Rhizom (das ist schwimmfähig da es Unmengen von gasgefüllten Hohlräume drin gibt) und umso größer wird der Auftrieb. Wäre die Seerose ausgepflanzt breiten sich auch die Wurzeln, die das Rhizom verankern beim Wachstum vom ersten immer weiter aus und die Adhäsion verteilt sich auf eine immer größer werdende Fläche. In einem Topf eingezwängt bleibt die Wurzelfläche aber gleich, irgendwann ist der Auftrieb größer als die Kraft die den Topf an Ort und Stelle hält (das Gewicht des Pflanzsubstrates im Topf)

MfG Frank


----------



## Duquesa86 (28. Aug. 2014)

Ich hatte die Seerose getopft, weil ich schiss um meinen Folienteich (Kautschuck) hatte. Die Rhizomen von so großen Seerosen, die bis in 2 Meter Tiefe wachsen, können enorm sein - sagte man mir. Am besten ich hole sie raus - teile sie - und setze sie dann mit ein paar wenigen Blättern wieder ein. Richtig?


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2014)

Hi Gabi

Es sind vor allem die luftgefüllten Blattstängel, die den Auftrieb bewirken. Aber sieh den Auftrieb mal positiv: wenn du die Seerose verkleinern willst, musst du jetzt nicht evtl.mit dem Kopf unter Wasser. Sobald Du mindestens zwei Drittel der Seerose abgeschnitten hast, wird sie von selbst wieder untergehen. Mit den abgeschnittenen oder abgebrochenen Teilen kannst du anderen Teichbeginnern eine "Freude" machen. Abbrechen kostet zwar ziemlich viel Kraft, ist aber schonender, da man dabei nicht unbeabsichtigt in "Köpfe" schneidet, die man noch stehen lassen will. Man sieht nämlich bei einer solchen "Operation" nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr, weil der Schlamm oder das Substrat das Wasser trübt. 
Auf keinen Fall geht aber von einer Seerose irgendeine Gefahr für die Folie aus, egal wie groß sie geworden ist.
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Duquesa86 (28. Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.  Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muß ich nicht nur die Blattstängel größtenteils abschneiden, sondern auch die Wurzel verkleinern, richtig? Gibt es da irgendeine Anleitung wie man das macht, oder kann ich einfach in der Mitte durch und gut... Mit den Blättern kann man nichts anfangen, oder doch?  Könnte man sie danach auch ohne Eimer pflanzen? Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Aug. 2014)

Duquesa86 schrieb:


> Mit den Blättern kann man nichts anfangen, oder doch?


 Kompost kann man damit machen.


----------



## Duquesa86 (28. Aug. 2014)

Das mit den Fotos wird nichts. Krieg ich nicht hin


----------



## andreas w. (28. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Gabi,
> 
> so was kommt bei "getopften" Seerosen öfters vor. Je alter die Seerose, desto massiger wird das Rhizom (das ist schwimmfähig da es Unmengen von gasgefüllten Hohlräume drin gibt) und umso größer wird der Auftrieb. Wäre die Seerose ausgepflanzt breiten sich auch die Wurzeln, die das Rhizom verankern beim Wachstum vom ersten immer weiter aus und die Adhäsion verteilt sich auf eine immer größer werdende Fläche. In einem Topf eingezwängt bleibt die Wurzelfläche aber gleich, irgendwann ist der Auftrieb größer als die Kraft die den Topf an Ort und Stelle hält (das Gewicht des Pflanzsubstrates im Topf)
> 
> MfG Frank



Äha, wieder was gelernt. Wusste ich bisher auch nicht - was ich alles nicht weiss....... davon könnten zwei andere durch jede Prüfung rasseln .
Danke und schönen Abend.


----------



## Limnos (30. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Die Auftriebskraft kann so groß werden, dass auch eine im Bodenschlamm breitflächig verankerte Seerose aufschwimmt. War gerade bei mir so! Ich werfe ja noch junge Seerosen an einen KS Stein angebunden einfach ins Wasser. Sie wurzeln dann von selbst.
Das, wo die Blätter dran sind, das sind keine Wurzeln, sondern das Rhizom, auch "Wurzel"stock, vergleichbar mit dem Stamm eines Baumes. Genau so verzweigt es/er sich auch und bekommt immer mehr "Köpfe" auch Wachstumsspitzen oder Vegetationspunkte genannt. Hat man die einmal ertastet, kann man sie abschneiden oder abbrechen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Duquesa86 (30. Aug. 2014)

Danke Wolfgang!
So werde ich es wohl machen,ich versenke sie diesmal ohne Eimer. Aber was ist ein KS Stein?
LG
Gabi


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2014)

Duquesa86 schrieb:


> Aber was ist ein KS Stein?



Kalksandstein.


----------



## Limnos (31. Aug. 2014)

Hi

KS Steine sind die grau-weißen Bausteine meist mit vielen runden oder einem ovalen Loch in der Mitte. Als Bindematerial habe ich das Bein einer ausrangierten Strumpfhose genommen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## andreas w. (4. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kalksandstein.



Da hätte noch ein Grinse-Smiley dran gehört, ansonsten hundert Punkte. Einfacher und richtiger kann man nicht antworten.


----------

